
Show HN: FaceGuard – Kill the Habit - aliabd
https://www.faceguard.app/
======
mebr
Without offering an alternative for how to deal with an itching face this will
not be well received, I guess.

~~~
abidlabs
Willpower: [https://nationaleczema.org/mind-body-techniques-to-stop-
scra...](https://nationaleczema.org/mind-body-techniques-to-stop-scratching/)

